# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: De intensieve vier minuten training voor een gezond lichaam

## gerard1977

In het dagelijks leven nemen we veel voedsel in waaruit het lichaam voedingsstoffen en energie haalt. Een belangrijke eigenschap daarbij is de aanmaak van insuline om het teveel aan energie uit het bloed te halen om het op te slaan in weefsel. De opslag vormt dan ook een buffer voor later, echter houdt in dat men daarvan aankomt. Hoe kan een intensieve maar zeer korte training om de twee dagen veel uitmaken voor de gezondheid van het lichaam? 

*De drie insuline aandoeningen*
In het lichaam is insuline werkzaam om daarmee voornamelijk de hoogte van glucosewaarden in het bloed mee aan te pakken. Dit kan echter ontregeld raken waardoor:
diabetes ontstaat ook wel suikerziekte genoemd. Indien dit is geconstateerd dient men geregeld aanvullend insuline bij te spuiten;het lichaam door inname van verkeerd voedsel voornamelijk bestaande uit snel verbrandende koolhydraten en verzadigde vetten in gewicht toeneemt. Het insuline zorgt er namelijk voor dat energie snel uit de bloedbaan wordt afgevoerd en opgeslagen in weefsel. Daardoor neemt het honger gevoel snel toe waardoor men weer meer eet;een misbruik van de inname van alcohol in combinatie met veel vetten en suiker kan leiden tot insulineresistentie.
Dat houdt in dat men minder snel en minder vaak hongerig is waardoor men minder gaat eten. Dit is een vergevorderd ziektebeeld welke zeer herkenbaar is bij sterk vermagerde alcoholisten. 

*De invloed van enige beweging*
Iedereen weet dat beweging goed voor je is. Het zorgt er namelijk voor dat spieren worden gebruikt, dat de gezondheid relatief toeneemt en dat men teveel aan energie verbruikt. Beweging heeft de eigenschap om de stofwisseling positief te beïnvloeden en dus kan het daarmee goed worden toegepast binnen iedere vorm van afvallen. Meer energievraag zorgt ervoor dat er meer energie uit het lichaam gehaald moet worden. Toch is het zo dat beperkte beweging wel helpt echter dat niet snel goede resultaten worden behaald. Een goed voorbeeld daarentegen vormt de wielersport. 

*Intensieve sport* 
Sporten waarbij het lichaam tot het uiterste moet gaan houdt in dat het lichaam alles op alles moet zetten om het maximale eruit te halen. Door de continue inspanning neemt het adrenalineniveau in het lichaam toe waardoor het hart sneller gaat slaan, energie beter wordt uitgewisseld en het lichaam extreem gaat zweten. De zuurstofvraag is hoog waardoor men een hoge ademsnelheid heeft. Het aandeel metabolieten in het lichaam neemt snel toe waardoor alles optimaal verloopt. Het lichaam is sterk en heeft een minimum aan vetopslag. Daarnaast haalt het lichaam alle mogelijk voedingsstoffen uit het aangepaste voedingsschema. Het lichaam is gezond en sterk, echter omdat men het langdurig doet wordt er teveel van het lichaam gevraagd. Dit kan potentieel resulteren in een vroegtijdig overlijden door overbelasting van het hart. Oftewel continu intensief sporten hoeft dan niet perse goed te zijn voor het lichaam. Op welke manier kun je dan wel intensieve training actief aanwenden om een gezond lichaam te krijgen?

*Wat zijn de werkzame bestanddelen?*
Meer beweging zorgt ervoor dat het metabolisme toeneemt oftewel de stofwisseling verbetert. Er worden namelijk gemiddeld gezien veel meer metabolieten aangemaakt zoals:
adenosinetrifosfaat of ATP: het is de drager van energie zodat lichaamsprocessen optimaal van kracht kunnen worden voorzien. Bij toename van de getraindheid van het lichaam neemt de capaciteit van het lichaam toe om snel energie te verplaatsen. Men wordt dus minder snel moe omdat energie sneller op de juiste plaats is aangekomen;adrenaline: dit is een neurotransmitter welke ervoor zorgt dat spieren, organen enzovoorts tijdelijk sneller gaan werken waardoor een energie boost nodig is. Let wel dat een langdurig aanhoudende adrenalinegehalte ongezond voor het lichaam is wat een goed argument is om juist kortstondig het adrenalineniveau te verhogen;aminozuren: deze vormen de basisstenen van vele lichaamsprocessen. Het is als het ware de olie die de motor op een hoog niveau goed laat draaien;alkaloïden: deze hebben de eigenschap in het lichaam om gemakkelijk het contact te leggen tussen bloed en de hersenen waarnaast het eveneens de werking van neurotransmitters optimaliseert. Daardoor wordt eveneens door het lichaam serotine afgegeven waarmee een bevredigend gevoel ontstaat;glycosiden: afvalstoffen uit het lichaam of restanten van medicijnen welke niet suiker gerelateerd zijn worden in de lever verbonden aan gluconronzuur. Dit is een suiker waarmee afvalstoffen in water kunnen worden opgelost zodoende dat het via de urine kan worden afgevoerd. De toename van deze stof zorgt er dus voor dat het lichaam optimaal wordt ontgift.

*Tijdelijk alles eruit halen*
Geleidelijk meer bewegen zorgt ervoor dat het lichaam meer energie nodig heeft, echter daar blijft het dan ook bij. Men valt iets af en de algehele gezondheid neemt iets toe. Het andere uiterste is uiteraard continu intensief trainen.../...

Lees verder...

----------

